# [FREE LWP] Vector LWP



## evilnoxx (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just published a new live wallpaper.

This is a simple live wallpaper with, currently, few options.
The green bars go up and down at different speeds and there is a moving fog effect in the background.
This live wallpaper is completely free, however there is an option to display an ad which will help out with funding development.

I'll probably add new color schemes soon.

I've attached two screenshots. Please tell me what you think.

And here is the play store link:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=noxx.evil.vector.lwp


----------



## Yadao (Sep 1, 2012)

I like the concept of this wallpaper. It would be awesome with full color customization options and more advanced vector placement options.

One issue I have is it does not scale properly on my Nexus 5 (appears too small).


----------



## petrocity (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cool, I love the idea, would be great to choose colors and custom backgrounds.


----------



## evilnoxx (Oct 9, 2012)

Yadao said:


> I like the concept of this wallpaper. It would be awesome with full color customization options and more advanced vector placement options.
> 
> One issue I have is it does not scale properly on my Nexus 5 (appears too small).


Thank you for the feedback.

I'll add a scale slider thingy to the settings as soon as possible!

As for the colors customization, since the graphics are .png files, I really can't think of a way of changing them when the wallpaper is running... I was thinking of making color schemes like in Yet Another Phase Beam. But maybe I can come up with something.

Finally the placement. I'm trying to think of something that's simple to use but powerful enough to move every vector to a specific place. User interface design is probably the hardest part of making android apps.


----------



## blueoval50 (Oct 16, 2011)

Seems to be playing well with kit Kat, more info to follow.VZW gnex running shiny 4.4.


----------



## Yadao (Sep 1, 2012)

evilnoxx said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> 
> I'll add a scale slider thingy to the settings as soon as possible!
> 
> ...


If you're dead-set on making pre-defined themes, then make sure you at least make a black/white one. 

I'm a big fan of this style... you might be able to tell by looking at my phone case and desk/computer:


----------



## evilnoxx (Oct 9, 2012)

Yadao said:


> If you're dead-set on making pre-defined themes, then make sure you at least make a black/white one.
> 
> I'm a big fan of this style... you might be able to tell by looking at my phone case and desk/computer:


I've added a color scheme which I think you'll like. It's called panda and, you guessed it, it's black and white.

I've also added a scale option for those of you with nexus 5 and probably every other full HD phones out there (thank you for bringing that up as I only have 3 devices to test and none of them are full HD: galaxy gio, galaxy nexus and asus memo pad hd7)


----------



## Yadao (Sep 1, 2012)

evilnoxx said:


> I've added a color scheme which I think you'll like. It's called panda and, you guessed it, it's black and white.
> 
> I've also added a scale option for those of you with nexus 5 and probably every other full HD phones out there (thank you for bringing that up as I only have 3 devices to test and none of them are full HD: galaxy gio, galaxy nexus and asus memo pad hd7)
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm liking these changes.

The scale setting has a weird bug. If you set it to be larger, go to back to the preview, then back into settings, it will revert back to the smaller scale render but still shows it being set to the larger setting in the menu.


----------



## evilnoxx (Oct 9, 2012)

Yadao said:


> Awesome! I'm liking these changes.
> 
> The scale setting has a weird bug. If you set it to be larger, go to back to the preview, then back into settings, it will revert back to the smaller scale render but still shows it being set to the larger setting in the menu.


I really can't reproduce that bug. Maybe it's something related to KitKat...

If you set the scale and apply the changes, do the vectors stay bigger or do they also go back to default value (in the actual desktop, not the preview)?


----------



## Yadao (Sep 1, 2012)

evilnoxx said:


> I really can't reproduce that bug. Maybe it's something related to KitKat...
> If you set the scale and apply the changes, do the vectors stay bigger or do they also go back to default value (in the actual desktop, not the preview)?


Yeah, upon further inspection, it seems to just be the preview that is bugged like that.


----------

